# How To SKIP Guided Setup



## bak1980 (Apr 16, 2007)

Long story short:

I moved and started guided setup...well it turns out my phone line currently does not work yet. So my question is...

how do I skip over the guided setup in the mean time? 

I will do the guided setup when the phone company shows up, but until then-- I want to watch all my stuff that is already recorded. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

if you reboot the TiVo does it go back to guided setup?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

If you initiated guided setup, the only way to get out of it is to complete it. If you have a network connection available, you could try that.


----------



## vMAC (Aug 5, 2006)

or you can hack the drive and run fakecall to get past guided setup.


----------



## THEIMERTHEIMER (Apr 25, 2007)

What is_ fakecall[/I] and where can I get it? I don't have any way to connect to tivo at the present time. By the way, is there any way to connect over the internet without the network adapter from tivo?_


----------



## robomeister (Feb 4, 2005)

In order to use fakecall, you need to hack the TiVo software. Some of the Series2 TiVos are very hard to hack. This might not be an option for you. You'll need to do a bit of reading to find out if hacking is for you. I haven't hacked any of my TiVos, so I can't help you there. The only thing I've do to my TiVos is upgrade the hard drives.

Regarding the USB network adapters. Check out the list of wired adapters that will work with TiVo. Depending on the software version, you can use the adapter to complete guided setup. Some of the wireless adapters will do the same thing. You don't need to use the TiVo branded adapter.

Good luck.


----------

